# Dreams of ex



## I Just don't get it (Sep 11, 2011)

My ex left me 10 yrs ago. Why do I have dreams of her and still think about her... Does anyone still have things happened like this.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I have wet dreams about my wife,,,,, I think that's kinda odd LOL


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes. This happens. Dreams are just that...dreams.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I Just don't get it said:


> My ex left me 10 yrs ago. Why do I have dreams of her and still think about her... Does anyone still have things happened like this.


I cant answer your question, but can offer an anecdote... Geeze I hope this is an anecdote:

My wife has dreams of me cheating on her, leaving her, tyrannizing her.

She looked it up and spoke with some of her hippy girlfriends about it. They say if you dream negative dreams about a partner it means subcounciously you feel completely commfortable and safe with them.

I have also heard that your memory is massive, and you dont even know all the sh!t that is stored in there. It could be as simple as smelling a slight fragrance, something your subconcious picks up on that reminds you of your ex. This could bring on dreams.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I sometimes catch myself thinking of my ex-fiancee. Not wanting to run away with her, but just wondering, what she's doing now, does she have kids, etc.

But that memory thing can be tricky. All I have to do is get one faint whiff of Liz Taylor's "Diamonds" (perfume), and I'm back to my early 20's, walking with her on the beach in Pusan, gazing out over the Sea of Japan, listening to Joshua Kadison...

And, as far as the other "serious" GF I have mentioned in other threads-my W still thinks it strange that I forbid her to buy apple-scented shampoo!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Well i still have dreams about my ex every so often. Not really dreams more like nightmares of the stuff he did to me.. They are much more infrequent now.


----------

